
Researchers capture footage of fluid behaving like a solid - bookofjoe
https://www.swansea.ac.uk/press-office/news-events/news/2020/08/researchers-capture-footage-of-fluid-behaving-like-a-solid.php
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/swanseauniversity/50225688336/...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/swanseauniversity/50225688336/in/dateposted/)

